
Supersymmetry in the time domain and its applications in optics - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-14634-0
======
bookofjoe
[https://scitechdaily.com/temporal-supersymmetry-
breakthrough...](https://scitechdaily.com/temporal-supersymmetry-breakthrough-
paves-way-to-omnidirectional-invisible-materials/)

